# Just a heads up guys on the Sig P365



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

Just a heads up this gun has some serious issues with firing pin problems and trigger assembly issues check out this You Tube video for more details ... Note the problems develop at the end of the video... 




Glad I got a Taurus G2 its been my low cost EDC for over 2yrs and never a problem. So whats my point.

1. To inform prospective buyers of the P365 that there is a problem with reliability.

2. Price and brand are never a guarantee your making a good buy.

Don't make an expensive mistake buying the Sig P365 its a new concealed carry model with serious problems!


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Wow, what a stretch, even for a Taurus fanboi. One video of a guy shooting a P365 using reloads of dubious quality has a broken striker. Nothing else, anywhere I looked. Only positive reviews. Sig said it wasn't a problem, and Sig is usually transparent. Who knows? Something could develop down the road, but it's not showing now, not based on a single yahoo shooting re-manufactured ammunition.

Compare that to all the negative press on Taurus. Compare that to the problems reported to date. Compare Taurus' customer service and repair policies. You know, my friend, you seem like a nice guy, but I'm beginning to wonder. Someone else asked if that G2 was your first handgun and/or only handgun? You really take it to an extreme, and this one takes the cake. 

Seriously. Quit rubbing everyone's noses in the idea that you are in love with your $200 pistol. Try something else with a nice trigger and a solid reputation. I can't imagine any experienced shooter pulling that trigger on a G2 and wanting to keep it. I just can't see it. It's absolutely atrocious. That's not doing a prospective buyer any service at all. Trying to get people to buy the one gun you know about. Only a shill would pay attention and I'm starting to wonder about that.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Craigh said:


> ......... Only a shill would pay attention and I'm starting to wonder about that.


Bingo!


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Did a P365 problems search and came up with this........
https://www.google.com/search?q=sig+p365+problems&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-b-1-ab


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Cait43 said:


> Did a P365 problems search and came up with this........
> https://www.google.com/search?q=sig+p365+problems&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-b-1-ab


Most any gun will come up with that when you include "problems" as a key word. You get a false sense, only someone who said "problem" in their remarks.There's almost nothing when one chooses "review" instead. For example, here's the use of "problems" as a keyword with CZ75B a pretty much tried and true handgun, but...OMG, how horrible is that? LOL

https://www.google.com/search?q=cz+75b+problems&oq=cz+75b+problems&aqs=chrome..69i57j0l4.8399j0j8&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

Do the same thing with a $4000 Ed Brown 1911, and you even get some. Same with literally any firearm made. You're asking only for the problems. That's what you get. The thing is, you really don't have to do that with Taurus. You get problems most any way you search.


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

I do not own a P365 but I have been interested in the design since it was released. The roll-out of this pistol has seen a rash of problems, some of which have been resolved. The initial issues seen included failures to return to battery and barrel peening, sometimes rather severe, and loose sights that moved or fell off. The barrel peening and failures to return to battery were addressed by a redesign of the recoil spring assembly. The original sights were replaced with SIG X-Ray sights.

There were also some extraction issues, possibly partly due to the original RSA. 

More recently two more severe problems have surfaced. The first was a rash of broken striker tips. Many have noticed rather severe striker swipe on the primers of ejected cases suggesting there may be a timing issue with this pistol. SIG has admitted that there was a problem with MIM strikers made in India from February through April of this year. These strikers may be predisposed to failure. Unfortunately, this occurs without any prior warning and sometimes after round counts running in hundreds of rounds, and it takes the pistol out of service. Although SIG has admitted this problem to some customers, they have not been real open-mouthed about it and have not issued a recall on pistols manufactured within that time frame. This has not been a rare issue. On another forum there was a poll of SIG P365 owners and 16% of those who responded had experienced a broken striker. Others may well fail with higher round counts.

The second less commonly reported but severe potential source of immediate failure is a problem with the design of the trigger bar spring. These have either broken or become unseated resulting in a dead trigger. Again, this happens without prior warning and can occur after high round counts. In the MAC video, the failure occurred between 800 and 900 rounds. Again, this is not an isolated report. Quite a few others have experienced the dead trigger, although not as many as those who experienced broken strikers. There is evidence that the little hook on one end of the trigger bar spring extends far enough into the magazine well that it can be rubbed by a magazine causing the hook to unseat or come off.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

The military choosing the mix and match Sig just proves that they are just as stubborn as they were when they sent the Army against the plains Indians, armed with single shot Springfields against Winchesters and Henry's. Glocks have been around for decades, with proven reliability at less cost. Yeah, Sigs are good, usually, but this particular one has not been time-tested.

As for Taurus, it would take the average recruit about 5 minutes to make a bowling ball malfunction. I'd hate to see what they could do with a Taurus.


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

Just giving prospective buyers of the Sig P365 a heads up they have problems sorry your offended Craigh but the issues are real. And Craigh I own other guns CZ-75BD, Bersa BP 9 CC, Ruger LCP, Ruger SR-22, now as far as the trigger on a G-2 try putting some rounds through it Craigh it makes a big difference. And lastly not trying to rub anyone's nose in the fact I've been well served by my G-2 its been a great pistol for CC I bought it because of the price... I kept it and use it for CC cuz it works.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Cannon, " And Craigh *I own other guns CZ-75BD, Bersa BP 9 CC, Ruger LCP, Ruger SR-22,"*

Cannon, " I'm sure glad I didn't know about your opinions when I bought my Taurus 4yrs ago *its been one of the best pistols I've ever owned. "*

UGH! Paleface speak with FORKED TONGUE!

GW


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

Yeah goldwing and I heard the owl calling your name.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Are we going ad hominem?

GW


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

I couldn't help myself!!:anim_lol:


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

Here is an interesting little document from a SIG P365 owner who has done a bit of individual, private research on the "dead trigger" issue:

http://drive.google.com/file/d/1lc9v1ZQYZztoec7cB3iSjw6AWMxT3o2u/view


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

Thanks for the heads up on this pblank. It sounds like its a bigger problem than Sig wants to admit it has, the article says numerous Sig P365 owners are having dead trigger issues. Why doesn't Sig just own up and recall the P365 and do the fix for the dead trigger issue & the firing pin? This problem appears to be more widespread than first reported.


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

I tend to agree that in this case, SIG should issue a recall and replace all strikers on pistols manufactured from February through April of this year, and address the trigger bar spring issue by at least examining it and replacing it if necessary, or simply replacing it with a redesigned spring. 

This pistol is clearly geared toward self-defense use rather than use as a range toy. The striker and spring failures have been occurring sometimes after hundreds of rounds fired. My concern is that not everyone visits pistol forums, nor should they have to. Some P365 owners may be completely unaware of these issues. 

I am worried about such a P365 owner who buys the pistol, puts 200 rounds through it, and calls it good to go for self-defense. Either of the above-mentioned failures occurring at an inopportune time would take the pistol out of service and no remedial action would be feasible. If anyone ever lost their lives as a result of such a failure, their death would be on SIG Sauer, IMO.


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

Pblanc, I can't believe some here like craigh & RK3369 claiming because its such a well respected brand that I was somehow making a mountain out of a mole hill! You echoed my thoughts exactly most owners after a few hundred rounds fired with no issues would declare the P365 go to go, when in reality its a ticking time bomb that could fail when you need it most. YES the Sig P365 has a problem and it could cost you everything!


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

Here is a thread posted on another forum by a SIG P365 owner who had the dead trigger issue, sent the pistol back to SIG for repair, and had the trigger go dead again after shooting 216 rounds:

"Are You Serious, No Way" - SIG Talk


----------



## mesz13 (Apr 13, 2008)

I agree, if you don't own the gun don't knock it, I have the 365 and its a very good shooter. several hundred rounds through it with no problem. Most of the negative posts are from guys that don't own a 365
and have no reason to make critical statements. If you cant afford a reasonable price, under $500 most places, then go and rent one and fire it and then maybe you can be critical. I will only say if your thinking of a Sig 365 buy the gun, its a great shooter and backed by a very strong company.


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

mesz13 said:


> I agree, if you don't own the gun don't knock it, I have the 365 and its a very good shooter. several hundred rounds through it with no problem. Most of the negative posts are from guys that don't own a 365
> and have no reason to make critical statements. If you cant afford a reasonable price, under $500 most places, then go and rent one and fire it and then maybe you can be critical. I will only say if your thinking of a Sig 365 buy the gun, its a great shooter and backed by a very strong company.


For your information, I own five SIGs, but not a P365. I have been interested in the P365 since its introduction and felt it had great potential. Perhaps it still does. I am well aware that many people love it and think that it is a great shooter.

But at the present time, there is no way I would purchase one. That is an informed judgement based on a thorough review of many posts on multiple internet forums. And this information is being posted by SIG P365 owners, not just by people who don't like SIG. if you bothered to watch the Military Arms Channel (MAC) video that the OP cited at the start of this thread, you should be aware that Tim (who made the video) was also a P365 owner. The P365 that he was reviewing failed after well over 800 rounds. Tim had purchased that pistol of of his own pocket, it was not given or loaned to him for the review. And Tim was initially very positive about the function of the pistol.

It is very clear that a significant number of P365 owners have been affected by at least one of two issues that can take this pistol, clearly designed for self-defense EDC, immediately out of action even after test firing it with hundreds of rounds. And I do not consider disseminating that information as "SIG bashing" as I would do the same for any pistol so afflicted whether it be a Beretta, a Glock, a Heckler and Koch, or anything else. It would be one thing if I were interested in this pistol as a range gun, but that is clearly not what the design is intended for.

It is unclear to me at present whether the issue with the broken strikers has been resolved. It is very clear that the dead trigger issue has not been. If you are comfortable with the pistol as it is, that's fine. But if you think one has to own a pistol before one is entitled to post known potentially serious issues with it on a firearms forum, I disagree strongly.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

pblanc said:


> For your information, I own four SIGs, but not a P365. I have been interested in the P365 since its introduction and felt it had great potential. Perhaps it still does. I am well aware that many people love it and think that it is a great shooter.
> 
> But at the present time, there is no way I would purchase one. That is an informed judgement based on a thorough review of many posts on multiple internet forums. It is very clear that a significant number of P365 owners have been affected by at least one of two issues that can take this pistol, clearly designed for self-defense EDC, immediately out of action even after test firing it with hundreds of rounds. And I do not consider that SIG bashing as I would say the same thing about any pistol so afflicted whether it be a Beretta, a Glock, a Heckler and Koch, or anything else. It would be one thing if I were interested in this pistol as a range gun it would be one thing, but that is clearly not what the design is intended for.
> 
> It is unclear to me at present whether the issue with the broken strikers has been resolved. It is very clear that the dead trigger issue has not been. If you are comfortable with the pistol as it is, that's fine. *But if you think one has to own a pistol before one is entitled to post known potentially serious issues with it on a firearms forum, I disagree strongly.*


I agree 100%. I didn't have Firestone tires on my vehicles back when they were recalled but knew enough about the recall to know enough not to buy them.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

pblanc said:


> For your information, I own five SIGs, but not a P365. I have been interested in the P365 since its introduction and felt it had great potential. Perhaps it still does. I am well aware that many people love it and think that it is a great shooter.
> 
> But at the present time, there is no way I would purchase one. That is an informed judgement based on a thorough review of many posts on multiple internet forums. And this information is being posted by SIG P365 owners, not just by people who don't like SIG. if you bothered to watch the Military Arms Channel (MAC) video that the OP cited at the start of this thread, you should be aware that Tim (who made the video) was also a P365 owner. The P365 that he was reviewing failed after well over 800 rounds. Tim had purchased that pistol of of his own pocket, it was not given or loaned to him for the review. And Tim was initially very positive about the function of the pistol.
> 
> ...


Sig also had problems with the P320 going off if it was dropped. I bought one before that problem was reported by Sig. I tried to get mine to go off using a deadened primed case. By slamming the back of the slide as hard as I could against a padded surface and at different angles. No matter how hard I tried I couldn't get it to go off. When I ejected the case there wasn't even the slightest mark on the deadened primer. Currently I have 8 Sig's. In spite of the problems with the P365 and the P320 they are a reputable firearms manufacturer and have not been plagued with as many problems as Taurus. The U.S. Army has chosen the P320 as their official sidearm and the Navy Seals have used P226/229's and have switched over to the Glock 19. The Secret Service uses the P229. The FBI uses the Glock 22/23 .40 and are considering the P320. The Department of Homeland Security uses HK's. A large number of the nations police departments are using Smith & Wesson M&P's, some are using Ruger SR9's. I doubt very much that they would even consider using Taurus products, there's got to be a reason.

As for me those are the brands that I would trust my life with. Those are the brands that the professionals use.



> Handguns of the Secret Service
> The standard issue handgun for most of the Secret Service, including those who personally protect the president, is the Sig Sauer P229. This compact automatic handgun combines high caliber .357 hollow point rounds with a small size that can be easily concealed and holstered in a variety of positions and locations. The P229 is also used by many members of the U.S. armed forces and law enforcement, including the Department of Homeland Security and the Coast Guard. Another commonly used handgun of the Secret Service is the Glock 9 mm, which is more common among uniformed agents than plainclothes officers.--https://classroom.synonym.com/firearms-used-by-presidential-bodyguards-12081877.html





> F.B.I. Really Wants the 9mm Sig Sauer P320!
> The truth is revealed! The FBI RFP seems to be blatantly tailored to fit one particular firearm, the Sig Sauer P320. There is no doubt that government agencies often write tight standards when a RFP goes out, having specific requirements and needs for the product to be purchased. However, this RFP appears to be so specific that only the Sig Sauer P320 would fit all the FBI requirements. Let's examine the RFP and show how many fine handguns are eliminated by the FBI requirements.--http://www.bluesheepdog.com/2015/10/19/f-b-i-selects-new-duty-pistol/





> In 2004, the company announced a contract with the Department of Homeland Security's Immigration and Customs Enforcement office to supply its agents with H&K pistols. The company stated in its announcement that "this contract ranks as the single largest handgun procurement ever by a U.S. law enforcement agency with a maximum quantity of 65,000 pistols."---https://www.newsmax.com/FastFeatures/guns-heckler-koch-law-enforcement/2015/04/16/id/639005/





> > Handguns used by America's elite military units: M9 Beretta, Colt 1911, MEU(SOC) Pistol, Sig Sauer P226/P228, Sig Sauer P239, HK45CT, Glock pistols in a range of sizes and calibres.--http://www.americanspecialops.com/special-ops-weapons/





> Smith and Wesson has always been a mainstay in the police sidearm market. Smith and Wesson's latest pistol series, the Military and Police (M&P), has become wildly popular with officers and citizens alike. To date, more than 330 police departments have issued the M&P pistol as the standard handgun in 9mm, .40 S&W, or .45 ACP. The newest department to adopt the M&P is the Worcester, MA Police Department.---http://www.bluesheepdog.com/2008/05/21/smith-and-wesson-mp-pistols-adopted-by-more-than-330-police-departments/


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

Desertman I'm not telling you to buy a Taurus, but I am telling you for me its been a great pistol. You use what works for you but I think its vital to inform Sig owners the P365 has issues, I think the P365 needs to be recalled the problems are real and the gun is unreliable in its present form. Like I've said many times before I didn't but the Taurus G2 with the intent of making it my CC, I bought it because of the low price and figured it could at least be a truck gun. But the more I took the G2 to the range the more I was impressed with this gun, after about 700rounds without any issues I began to CC the gun. within a few months it was and still is the gun of choice for my CC. You carry what works for you, the Taurus G2 works for me... One thing for sure the Sig P365 needs a recall to get things fixed,things that could cost you everything.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Cannon said:


> Pblanc, I can't believe some here like craigh & RK3369 claiming because its such a well respected brand that I was somehow making a mountain out of a mole hill! You echoed my thoughts exactly most owners after a few hundred rounds fired with no issues would declare the P365 go to go, when in reality its a ticking time bomb that could fail when you need it most. YES the Sig P365 has a problem and it could cost you everything!


Anybody could make the same statement about a Taurus. How many guns of the Millenium Pro class do you suppose are still out there that could discharge if dropped? Just because it hasn't happened to every one of them you could say that they are each also a ticking time bomb.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Cannon said:


> *Desertman I'm not telling you to buy a Taurus*, but I am telling you for me its been a great pistol. You use what works for you but I think its vital to inform Sig owners the P365 has issues, I think the P365 needs to be recalled the problems are real and the gun is unreliable in its present form. Like I've said many times before I didn't but the Taurus G2 with the intent of making it my CC, I bought it because of the low price and figured it could at least be a truck gun. But the more I took the G2 to the range the more I was impressed with this gun, after about 700rounds without any issues I began to CC the gun. within a few months it was and still is the gun of choice for my CC. You carry what works for you, the Taurus G2 works for me... One thing for sure the Sig P365 needs a recall to get things fixed,things that could cost you everything.


I know that, and even if you were I wouldn't buy one anyway. I've got better things to spend $200 on. I'm not trying to tell you how to spend your money either. You're free to flush it down the toilet if you so desire. I get it, it's a great pistol for you. But there's no way in hell that I could recommend that anyone who is looking to buy a gun for the first time, buy one from a manufacturer that has a reputation for manufacturing shoddy products and poor customer service. That is a well known fact. Especially when there are better guns from reputable manufacturers out in the market place for under $300. Both Ruger and S&W have complete lines of .9mm pistols for under $300. Both are reputable manufacturers. But what it all boils down to is how much do you think your life is worth to trust it to an inferior product just to save a few bucks? Based on what I know about the Sig P365, I wouldn't buy or recommend anyone buy one either. But the same holds true for Taurus products.


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

Desertman the last sentence of your post is the only thing we disagree on I and those I know at the gun club that own the G2 have found it to just one thing... Work every time! So for me the G2 is a great economy double stack CC.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Cannon said:


> Desertman the last sentence of your post is the only thing we disagree on *I and those I know at the gun club that own the G2 have found it to just one thing... Work every time*! So for me the G2 is a great economy double stack CC.


"Curiosity killed the cat",

Where in the Badger State is there a gun club where serious shooters discuss the reliability of a $200 Brazil built pistol? Your club meetings must be a riot!

GW


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

Goldwing don't know where you shoot or if its at a club or in the back 40, When I bought the G2 the club I shoot at handled the FFL paperwork & transfer. Since I bought the G2 a few of the members decided for the price it was worth a try. The G2 has served them well, also we don't sit around and discuss the merits but when we see each other it usually comes up I always ask hows that 200.00 gun holding up? So far so good!


----------



## Outlaw (Feb 5, 2017)

GW, it seems that you have some anger issues. This thread has gone nuts, there are pt111 G2 OWNERS here that speak well of what they have experience with and the there are NON OWNERS who have never even shot one that seems to be the experts. I've heard that Yugos were junk but I can't access that for myself if I never drove one. And by the way, the GW thing at the end of all your posts is a low self esteem thing, just so you know. CRAIGH is a respectful member when he disagrees YOU are not.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Seems like this thread is going all to Hell.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Outlaw said:


> GW, it seems that you have some anger issues. This thread has gone nuts, there are pt111 G2 OWNERS here that speak well of what they have experience with and the there are NON OWNERS who have never even shot one that seems to be the experts. I've heard that Yugos were junk but I can't access that for myself if I never drove one. And by the way, the GW thing at the end of all your posts is a low self esteem thing, just so you know. CRAIGH is a respectful member when he disagrees YOU are not.


Are you judging me? You know me well enough to say that I have low self esteem? Where did you get your degree in psychology?

The facts are out there on Taurus quality control, customer service, the thousands of guns that have been recalled etc. etc. What other gun manufacturer that is still in business has a track record like that?

I am done with Taurus threads and those who say "Yeah, but mine has been 100% reliable".

*GW*


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

Goldwing this wasn't a "Taurus thread" it was and is a about the Sig P365 and issues its having.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I think that you changed it to a Taurus thread.
"Glad I got a Taurus G2 its been my low cost EDC for over 2yrs and never a problem. So whats my point."

"Desertman the last sentence of your post is the only thing we disagree on I and those I know at the gun club that own the G2 have found it to just one thing... Work every time! So for me the G2 is a great economy double stack CC"

Try this with appendix carry, Taurus fans!




*GW*


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Goldwing and Cannon need to get a room.....  :mrgreen:


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

goldwing said:


> Are you judging me? You know me well enough to say that I have low self esteem? Where did you get your degree in psychology?
> 
> The facts are out there on Taurus quality control, customer service, the thousands of guns that have been recalled etc. etc. What other gun manufacturer that is still in business has a track record like that?
> 
> ...


Relax, GW. I was once diagnosed as a passive-aggressive personality with paranoid tendencies by a paramedic on another forum. Half of the other posters accepted the diagnoses because the guy was in their clique, and the other half of them ignored it and said nothing. I mean, after all, the guy _was_ a paramedic. It's no big deal - everybody started associating with me again, after 4-5 years. :mrgreen:


----------



## Outlaw (Feb 5, 2017)

GW, I owe you an apology, shouldn't have said what I did, might have been vodka induced. I just get so damned mad when the G2 gets bashed by people who have never held one.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Outlaw said:


> GW, I owe you an apology, shouldn't have said what I did, might have been vodka induced. *I just get so damned mad when the G2 gets bashed by people who have never held one.*


If little things like that get you so "damned mad", maybe you should reconsider whether to own a gun or not? I've never eaten shit before but know enough about it that I wouldn't even try it. Oh and by the way, guns and alcohol don't mix.


----------



## Outlaw (Feb 5, 2017)

desertman said:


> Oh and by the way, guns and alcohol don't mix.


Hope you didn't spend college tuition to learn that, my 12 year old granddaughter knows that. She would also know it was a joke but you. Not so much.

I am a member of many multi brand forums and never have I seen the Taurus hate like this place.


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

Outlaw I bought my Taurus G2 before I joined this forum glad I did, its been flawless, never seen such negative opinions from people who on a forum who never owned one but will always claim... I heard a guy who owned one... Blah Blah Blah! They try to convince people its how much you pay not how well it performs... Price & brand are never a guarantee!


----------



## Outlaw (Feb 5, 2017)

Cannon, I have 5,500 rounds through mine with one stove pipe, most likely my bad due to arthritis. By the way, I've been called a liar on this forum about that, classy. I don't bash guns I have no experience with, sad that they do.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Outlaw said:


> Hope you didn't spend college tuition to learn that, my 12 year old granddaughter knows that. She would also know it was a joke but you. Not so much.
> 
> I am a member of many multi brand forums and never have I seen the Taurus hate like this place.


It seems like if anyone is thin skinned it's you. You get all bent outta' shape and "so damned mad" just because there are those of us who would never buy or recommend your choice of pistol and for good reason. Taurus has had a bad reputation for manufacturing cheaply made products and lousy customer service. You just refuse to admit it. I get it you love your Taurus pistol and it has served you well. More power to you, it does not matter to me one way or the other. Just as it shouldn't matter to you as to why myself and many others refuse to buy them. I certainly could not in good conscience recommend that others buy them as well when there are better products out in the market place that are in the same price range or at least within $100. Which doesn't amount to shit especially when buying a product that your life may depend on some day. Hell, I can easily go through $100 worth of ammo in one outing.

Anyone who's serious about buying and carrying a gun for self defense is going to eventually go through thousands of dollars worth of ammo in order become proficient with it. If they are not willing to do that then buying a gun for self defense is a fools errand and may end up getting themselves or another innocent person killed or seriously injured. That being said if you're eventually going to spend thousands on ammo, why not spend another $100 or so and buy a better gun in the first place? This does not even take into consideration that after a thousand or so rounds out of a cheaply made gun something is bound to break. Just like Harbor Freight tools are bound to break from continuous use. You do get what you pay for.

To me guns are inanimate objects it's not a matter of love or hate. Either you buy a good one or get stuck with a bad one. Some manufacturers put out junk, others don't, it's no more complicated than that.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

Isn't this thread supposed to be about the P365 SIG? I must have missed the memo.

Maybe the Mods should change the thread title to "I love my gun and hate yours, so you must be wrong!"


----------



## crewchief (Jul 25, 2018)

Boy desertman,,, thousands of dollars worth of ammo, if that ain't the truth!!!!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

high pockets said:


> Isn't this thread supposed to be about the P365 SIG? I must have missed the memo.
> 
> Maybe the Mods should change the thread title to "I love my gun and hate yours, so you must be wrong!"


Ha ha ha! :numbchuck:


----------

